
Domains, codomains, ranges, images, preimages, inverse images « Gowers's Weblog - Dn_Ab
http://gowers.wordpress.com/2011/10/13/domains-codomains-ranges-images-preimages-inverse-images/
======
Dn_Ab
Tim Gowers explains aspects about functions in a very clear way. Much of the
stuff can be applied wholesale to many programming concepts. Every programmer,
actually every job remotely involving math should really know this stuff.

As an abstraction tool the concept of function is powerful. It basically came
into its modern form hand in hand with Calculus and not surprisingly was
popularized by Euler.

Even as a programmer having a firm understanding of the function abstraction
from Math will have real benefits in terms of reasoning about basic structure
of code.

